# S1 from Minichamps



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One of our favorite modelmakers has been busy adding Audis of all sorts to their offering. Minichamps makes scale models for the Audi collection, and often offers alternate versions and colors in their own line. Here are the most recent offerings.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









AUDI SPORT QUATTRO S1, WINNERS RALLYE SAN REMO 1985, ROEHRL / GEISTDOERFER (400851205)


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: S1 from Minichamps ([email protected])*

Do you have a link for this, George? Or at least did you notice what scale it was, and the MSRP for this model? It looks simply gorgeous!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: S1 from Minichamps (PerL)*

Nice car, I really need to get some audi models, preferably red Ur-Q's


----------



## GTi-G60 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: S1 from Minichamps ([email protected])*

Any word on the 1987 S1 Pikes Peak version. The diecast was supposed to be released last year.


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: S1 from Minichamps (GTi-G60)*

Do you know if they do a GT model ?????


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: S1 from Minichamps (Quattro Krant)*

on the question for red urquattro:
http://www.autoartmodels.com - Tornado red urquattro 1:18, original Audi item (bu Audi tradition)


----------



## 3ManArmy (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: S1 from Minichamps ([email protected])*

At the Rolex 24 this year, I picked up a couple Quattros from the vendors.
MiniChamps Sport Quattro, Car #1, '85 Akropolis winner, Blomquist/Cederberg, a limited edition ,1 of 2,544. And from iXO Models, another Sport Quattro, car #2, same drivers from the "84 San Remo Rally.


----------



## ehra lessein (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: S1 from Minichamps ([email protected])*

Thanks for the heads up on this great car.
Most enjoyable to watch the video, now I just ordered one thanks to you.


----------

